# Ifile. Deplacer des videos en .mov dans appli video



## Hug13 (18 Août 2011)

Bonsoir

Je possede un player sport kodak, video petite et en .mov
Pour les mettre sur ipad je passe par mon kit camera et les videos se placent dans appli photos tjs .mov donc pb de lecture

J ai donc mis buzz player et la je peux les lire en creant des repertoires dans celui ci

Je voulais utiliser imovie pour enchainner toutes ces petites videos,mais imovie ne les voient pas, j ai donc voulu deplacer celles ci dans l appli video de l ipad avec ifile

La j ai pris le chemin var media mobile data photos video et hop j ai copie une video, mais tjs en .mov et quand je repasse sur imovie il ne voit tjs pas la video

Le format est en cause mais,je ne sais comment faire
Merci pour la future aide


----------

